# powermill gym - middleton



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

right, i am looking at a few gyms round me, i will attempt to name them without revealing my location, i am looking at ......

a gym in eccles

a gym in middleton (powermill)

various fitness firsts

various gyms in salford

etc

at the moment my favourite option is the PM in midd as it is only £15 a month, see the link

http://www.powermillgym.co.uk/Gym%20Gallery.html

does anyone know anyone that trains there? i know a couple of lads on me day job so i will be asking them what it's like, ie is it too busy and that


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

I train at Fitness First in Whitefield mate, I enjoy it there.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

is that the one near the rounderbout, just off the m60 (near the vauxhall garage)?

there is a possibility as well, depending on the price


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

Yeah, not the big one, thats Total Fitness, Fitness First is just down the side street from it.

I think my membership is £26 a month. No pool though, but I never even use the steam room, just a shower after training.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

The Powermill would be my choice i recon


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

well i spoke to a lad i know that used to train there and he recommended it saying that it was big and wasn't too busy at the time i wanted to go

i've just got to find me a training partner now


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Looks a good gym does power mill.

As for a training partner,just go there and train alone,when people see you lifting the same sort of weights they lift,they'll join in or want to train with you etc.


----------



## geeza (Dec 12, 2005)

Hi Dave i train at the powermill and its more like my second home (if you see someone just walkin around talkin and not really doing any trainin that be me)

Anyway great set of lads in there some of the equipment is getting a bit f*cked now but there is enough stuff to get some serious trainin done.

ninepacks new gym is only 5 minutes away from middleton so you could always have a trip up there too when it opens

What time are you planning on training?

Im usually in there from about 4 till 6 and i train with my bro but your welcome to set in with us if you want to try it out first


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

alright geeza nice one lad, some of the quipment looks a bit old on the pics but it looks impressive

as re training times it would probably be 19:00-19:30 or straight after work may be a possibility at about 18:30

midd's a bit further then i want to travel but i cant argue with that price 

oh and cheers for the offer fella, a big lad called carl trains there still i think, he's a strong lad


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

blue (uk) i may end up doing that on days wherei dont really need a spotter (ie not on legs and chest day) but i may end up looking like an upper body specialist in the gym


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

Heya. Anyone else train here? What do u think, full of gangsters etc ?

Cheers


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

davetherave said:


> right, i am looking at a few gyms round me, i will attempt to name them without revealing my location, i am looking at ......
> 
> *a gym in eccles*
> 
> ...


FFS No brainer!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Opprtunity to get training programms, diets and general bllckings of an IFBB pro......or some other gaff....hmmmm there is only 2 choices in the WHOLE of Manchester....and only one of them in Eccles!


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

ElfinTan said:


> FFS No brainer!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Opprtunity to get training programms, diets and general bllckings of an IFBB pro......or some other gaff....hmmmm there is only 2 choices in the WHOLE of Manchester....and only one of them in Eccles!


hahaha this post is nearly a year old tan

and what i learnt the other week means that i would probably still go to powermill, i cant have everyone know i lift like a school girl can i :lol:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

davetherave said:


> hahaha this post is nearly a year old tan
> 
> and what i learnt the other week means that i would probably still go to powermill, i cant have everyone know i lift like a school girl can i :lol:


We still know that anyway numnutz! x


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

ElfinTan said:


> We still know that anyway numnutz! x


hahaha thanks :bounce:

im currently nursing a crippling shoulder injuiry which winger thinks is a torn bicep, he suggested you may have a comment, so please choose from the following options

a) dave should continute to bench 120+ in crippling pain

B) dave should bench 150+ in crippling pain

c) dave should go to the doctor

d) dave should get a 3rd job and go to the physio

e) dave should retire and eat snickers

you decide :lol:


----------



## jimbo1436114513 (Mar 28, 2006)

Hey Dave, that powermill gym in Mid looks ace!! My sort of gym, im gonna give that a try!


----------



## JohnOvManc (Oct 25, 2003)

2 of the PT's from fitness first gorton (they left) train at powermill, James Wren and a guy called Rob.

James dropped from a show last year after doing all the work... I think his head went cause he was in show shape weeks before and had lost a lot of mass, not sure if he's going again this year.


----------



## JohnOvManc (Oct 25, 2003)

PS... dave i'll join you on the extreme painful 120 bench but couldn't match your 150.

Lowering the bar is more painful than the pressing for me.

Was at adlington barbel with fatpete today, you should train there... fcukin old as fcuk falling to bits shack in the middle of nowhere with just bars and plates (rusty machines in the other room don't count). LOL


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

JohnOvManc said:


> 2 of the PT's from fitness first gorton (they left) train at powermill, James Wren and a guy called Rob.
> 
> James dropped from a show last year after doing all the work... I think his head went cause he was in show shape weeks before and had lost a lot of mass, not sure if he's going again this year.


its dead close to my house and when i leave FF i'll need a new gym, would be good to train in a real one

(thats not rob who works for me now is it?)

*prepacks fluffly towels


----------



## JohnOvManc (Oct 25, 2003)

not too sure, he left FF gorton a while ago... actually he started his own PT thing with a few others but for the life of me I can not remember the name of it. I'll ask James on facebook.

I saw Al Santos in the gym as a normal member, he was fitness manager at central... what happened there??? I heard of others the girl who is the gen manager doesn't make life easy for them though, bit of a battle axe? I don't know personally we never met.


----------



## JohnOvManc (Oct 25, 2003)

PS... if any fellow Mancunian's are on facebook... add me as a friend http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1094911525

nice to train with other people in diff gyms now and again


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

davetherave said:


> hahaha thanks :bounce:
> 
> im currently nursing a crippling shoulder injuiry which winger thinks is a torn bicep, he suggested you may have a comment, so please choose from the following options
> 
> ...


Rest and Dr's.....don't fck about! If you're car broke down you would get it fixed....why be any different with you body! It just doesn't make sense to me! If you get no joy off the dr then chenge dr's and see a different one....don't be fobbed off!


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

al got canned and they offered it to me but im leaving the company to go back into teaching. clair (the gm) is awesome, am really gutted i wont be working for her tbh


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

JohnOvManc said:


> PS... dave i'll join you on the extreme painful 120 bench but couldn't match your 150.
> 
> Lowering the bar is more painful than the pressing for me.
> 
> Was at adlington barbel with fatpete today, you should train there... fcukin old as fcuk falling to bits shack in the middle of nowhere with just bars and plates (rusty machines in the other room don't count). LOL


saw the video on facebook mate, well i saw it i didnt watch it :lol:

im nowhere near a 150 mate, just about got to 120 :whistling:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

ElfinTan said:


> Rest and Dr's.....don't fck about! If you're car broke down you would get it fixed....why be any different with you body! It just doesn't make sense to me! If you get no joy off the dr then chenge dr's and see a different one....don't be fobbed off!


im off all of next week so i'll try and get in to see the doc next week :thumbup1:


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

JohnOvManc said:


> not too sure, he left FF gorton a while ago... actually he started his own PT thing with a few others but for the life of me I can not remember the name of it. I'll ask James on facebook.
> 
> I saw Al Santos in the gym as a normal member, he was fitness manager at central... what happened there??? I heard of others the girl who is the gen manager doesn't make life easy for them though, bit of a battle axe? I don't know personally we never met.


Think if it's the Rob you are talking about he set up 'No Mercy' personal training with Ben and Anthony from FF moston,not sure how long it lasted,don't think it really took off.


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

nah, its another rob then  jeeze its a small world


----------



## JohnOvManc (Oct 25, 2003)

DNC said:


> Think if it's the Rob you are talking about he set up 'No Mercy' personal training with Ben and Anthony from FF moston,not sure how long it lasted,don't think it really took off.


yeah, that will be the one... I remember he set something else up

steelicarus -

ah, Al got sacked? he told me he had left... he's a normal member at goron now.

what went wrong?

how come you are leaving?


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

JohnOvManc said:


> yeah, that will be the one... I remember he set something else up
> 
> steelicarus -
> 
> ...


nowt wrong  I was offered a better job, much better pay and less hours so im going back into teaching and pting on the side like I used to. cant wait! :thumb: also gives me a chance to start looking for a new gym too


----------

